# I'll kick things off



## Blake Bowden

And my wonderful Boys


----------



## owls84

*Me*

I like this because now I can change my avatar to something other than me.


----------



## Joey

*The Most Worshipful and myself*

Here is the Most Worshipful Grand Master and myself at the Lodge Officer Installation in Moulton on July 3rd.


----------



## Wingnut




----------



## JTM

i obviously need some more pictures with the most worshipful.


----------



## Nate C.

Here's mine!


----------



## Bro Mike

From the night of my initiation, with Brother Dad by my side.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this is me when the daughter decided to fix my hair.


----------



## Blake Bowden

hahah thats a great pic!


----------



## TexMass

My installation.  My installing suite were special guest from Prince Hall consisting of PGM MW Chester Isles RW Gerald Thaxton.


----------



## Joey

Here is a pic that were taken at Grand Lodge.

Shown are MW Tommy Griffin, Bro. Joey Moss, Bro. Stephen Henrichs, and Bro. Blake Bowden.


----------



## Scotty32




----------



## ravickery03

I took the liberty of posting myself and Bro Mike's picture from the Alamo in the General Freemasonry section.


----------



## Brother Secretary

http://pentium2.gower.net/Community/tlr/photos.htm

that's me, back row, far right. I don't know who the hell David Whitfield is but I can tell you for certain that whoever he is he *ain't* the one lugging around the three heavy wood boxes containing TLR's regalia.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

*My old mug!*

You asked for it.


----------



## cmoreno85tx




----------



## Wingnut

after seeing our pics I think its obvious we live up to the tenets for Free Masonry for its painfully obvious that we value the internal, not the external!


----------



## Blake Bowden

Time flies!


----------

